# Political Fiction



## chris.truscott (Dec 3, 2010)

Is there somewhere on Kindle Boards a discussion on political fiction?

While generally I read mystery and suspense, I write political drama. Was just looking for a place to see what else is out there/what other people are doing...

Thanks!

I love this forum. Very glad it's here. You've already helped me pick a couple new books to read.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

chris.truscott said:


> Is there somewhere on Kindle Boards a discussion on political fiction?


I think you just started one here....But I haven't much to contribute, I haven't read anything in this genre since Advise and Consent when I was in high school!


----------



## chris.truscott (Dec 3, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I think you just started one here....But I haven't much to contribute, I haven't read anything in this genre since Advise and Consent when I was in high school!


Awesome. Here we go!


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Yeah, looks like you started a thread for it.

I read the Jack Ryan series from Tom Clancy, and that's about the only political fiction I read.

I wrote a historical fiction alternate history political thriller, but, generally, I lean more science fiction with my other two novels.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Assuming you're not intending this to be a promo thread for your own books, I'm going to move this to the Book Corner. . . .


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I am a huge fan of Christopher Buckley. His stuff is mostly political fictions, mostly on the humor side. I have read almost everything he has written. My favorite two are boomdays and supreme courtship.  First is about a blogger that suggest baby boomers commit suicide as patriotic duty to save the country's finances. The second is about a president in a fit after two nominees for supreme court get turned down nominates a judge Judy like character, except she is younger and hotter. Florence of Arabia is my least favorite but I still enjoyed that one.


----------



## chris.truscott (Dec 3, 2010)

I loved Kill the Story. It's about a serial killer who targets reporters in a manner befitting stories they covered. Told from the viewpoint of a Pennsylvania political writer trying to figure out why all of his old colleagues from the Capitol Press Corps are turning up dead. I ripped through it in a day. Absolutely amazing.


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

I am currently reading Executive Privelege, by Phillip Margolin.  I would call this a political thriller.  In this story, the President of the U. S. is a possible serial murderer.  I have read 55% and so far so good.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

I loved "The Ghost" by Robert Harris - definitely a political edge to this thriller if you live in England and keep Tony Blair in mind whilst you are reading.


----------



## M. G. Scarsbrook (Nov 22, 2010)

Robert Harris in general is good for political fiction, recent or ancient (take a look at his series set in Rome starring Cicero).

Otherwise, for political fiction I would recommend classics like 1984 or BRAVE NEW WORLD or A CLOCKWORK ORANGE. 

For a slightly more recent look at British politics, try Michael Dobbs (he used to be an advisor to Thatcher). His book HOUSE OF CARDS is very incisive and was also made into an excellent TV series starring Ian Richardson.


----------



## chris.truscott (Dec 3, 2010)

Enjoying -- somewhat -- "State of Rebellion" right now. It's a good story, but some of the political philosophy strains my ability to suspend disbelief. Like, the Democrats as the "pro-secession" party? Maybe before Nixon's "southern strategy" (whereby conservative, anti-Civil Rights Democrats left the party en masse for the GOP) ... but not in the 21st century.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2009/04/15/governor-says-texans-want-secede-union-probably-wont/


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

mgscarsbrook said:


> Otherwise, for political fiction I would recommend classics like 1984 or BRAVE NEW WORLD or A CLOCKWORK ORANGE.


These are the kinds of books I think of when I hear the term political fiction. I would add Ayn Rand to this list--she's one of the few writers I've read who was inspired to write by a theme, not by a character or a plot. Well written theme-driven fiction is hard to find, as writers tend to get on their soap boxes rather quickly in regards to theme. However, when it's well written and subtle, theme-driven fiction can be a thought-provoking read.


----------



## chris.truscott (Dec 3, 2010)

Rob Logan said:


> Hi,
> 
> As a new author, I'd also like somewhere to promote modern political fiction with a literary edge.
> 
> ...


----------



## chris.truscott (Dec 3, 2010)

Finished "State of Rebellion" and loved it. Just posted a review on Amazon.com that I'll republish here:

_Yes, it bugged me--really forced me to suspend disbelief--that a Democratic senator from California is the one pushing secession rather than say a Republican from Texas.

But that's my only complaint about Gordon Ryan's "State of Rebellion."

Mr. Ryan is a great writer who tells an amazingly well-layered, long-arc story that kept me reading and guessing until the very end.

I won't give away the plot, but I will say this book could very well be ripped from the headlines of the future. It's a scary thought, but a few bad breaks here, a few bad breaks there, and what we'd get is the scenario Ryan describes.

This is the kind of book I really like. It is set of a long period of time, has many interesting subplots and then it all ties together neatly as you progress toward the end.

If you haven't had the privilege yet, I'd suggest buying this or another of Ryan's books. He'll make you think hard about the way things are and could be--and you'll enjoy it. _


----------



## chris.truscott (Dec 3, 2010)

Have read State of Rebellion and Uncivil Liberties -- both by Gordon Ryan. It's a great series w/ more to come.

Working on the Cemetery Vote now. Only 17% of the way in, but I'm confident I'll end up enjoying it. Lots of potential there!


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I read this one recently and really enjoyed it.



It is available for loan so if anyone wants to read it I can loan it to them.


----------



## chris.truscott (Dec 3, 2010)

Done.

It's terrific!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

"Call Down the Hawk", a historical political fiction novel, about William Jennings Bryan and the election of 1912<!> is now on sale for $1.24.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 13, 2011)

Political fiction is pretty sparse. There's All the King's Men, but it's really wordy. And Primary Colors is...OK. I hear it's better than O, the new "anonymous novel" that's getting the same hype Primary Colors did (but is supposed to be kind of bad).


----------



## chris.truscott (Dec 3, 2010)

Have recently enjoyed the following:

    

Also about 40% of the way through:


----------



## jherrick (Apr 1, 2011)

Both of these are excellent:
_The Ghost _ by Robert Harris
_The Race_ by Richard North Patterson


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm reading Hostage Zero right now. I would consider it political fiction. I'm not one for reading about politics (too dry!), but throw in some thriller elements, and I'm all over it.


----------



## Christopher Hunter (Apr 11, 2011)

chris.truscott said:


> Finished "State of Rebellion" and loved it. Just posted a review on Amazon.com that I'll republish here:
> 
> _Yes, it bugged me--really forced me to suspend disbelief--that a Democratic senator from California is the one pushing secession rather than say a Republican from Texas.
> 
> ...


Evidence that these forums work for authors. I just purchased that book within ten seconds.


----------



## chris.truscott (Dec 3, 2010)

ChristopherHunter said:


> Evidence that these forums work for authors. I just purchased that book within ten seconds.


Gordon's put together a great series. I was lucky enough to get the chance to be a Beta reader for the third book, To Faithfully Execute. The story keeps getting better!


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

Phil Edwards said:


> Political fiction is pretty sparse. There's All the King's Men, but it's really wordy. And Primary Colors is...OK. I hear it's better than O, the new "anonymous novel" that's getting the same hype Primary Colors did (but is supposed to be kind of bad).


I liked Primary Colors pretty well. But I read in the Clinton era, when all the allusions were rich. Try Libra by Don Dellilo, a fascinating speculation on the Kennedy assassination.


----------



## chris.truscott (Dec 3, 2010)

It just went live today. My review hasn't shown up yet, but I loved it! My favorite book in the Pug Connor series.......


----------

